# FR: la plupart + accord



## hamishh

Bonjour,

Laquelle est correcte?

La plupart des projets concerne l’amélioration de la prise de conscience...

La plupart des projets concernent l’amélioration de la prise de conscience...

Merci,

H

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also:
la plupart + accord - forum Français Seulement
FR: la plupart d'entre nous + accord (1re/3e personne)
FR: la majorité + accord singulier / pluriel
FR: beaucoup + accord singulier / pluriel


----------



## charlie2

Bonjour,

Si je comprends bien, on dit la plupart des projets (pluriel) concernent ...
La plupart du temps (singulier) a été passée devant l'ordinateur.

Mais, il reste à vérifier.


----------



## GenJen54

Hamishh,

C'est très intéressant.

À mon avis, on diriat "La plupart (des projets) concerne....

"La plupart" is the noun subject...the verb "concerner" agrees with "La plupart" in number....

"des projects" is prepositional phrase and the object of "La plupart."

Of course, it is possible that I am applying English grammar rules to French, but this makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Agnès E.

Actually, both are accepted. 

La plupart des gens préfère manger chaud à midi.
La plupart des gens préfèrent manger chaud à midi.


----------



## d314av

Bonjour!

J'ai du mal avec la suite.

la plupart de chiens aiment/aime les chats.

60% d'hommes sont/est stupides

Do plupart/percentages etc take singular or plural? Not too sure.

D'avance un grand merci


----------



## Ajaafar

Even native speakers have problems in dealing with this.

"La plupart des chiens aiment les chats"

("La plupart" n'a de valeur que lorsqu'on parle des chiens dans cette phrase, et donc ce sont les chiens qui aiment et non la plupart qui aime)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il confirmer / infirmer?


----------



## poulbot77

La plupart des chiens aime les chats! La plupart est le sujet, on pourrait contourner en disant: des chiens, la plupart aime les chats!
60 % d'hommes sont stupides, le sujet est 60, le plus petit pourcent est 1 (singulier!).
PP


----------



## Ajaafar

Contourner aussi:

Les chiens, pour la plupart, aiment les chats


----------



## Cédille

Pour la phrase sur les chiens, les deux formes sont correctes, mais personnellement je préfère de loin "La plupart des chiens aiment les chats".

Pour les 60%, on a de toute façon un sujet pluriel. Mais on dit : "60% *des* hommes sont stupides" (ah oui? ;-))


----------



## poulbot77

Pour le plaisir!

Il y a la grammaire et le parlé! La forme correcte est *la plupart est *(la plus grande part est), différent de *pour la plupart* , qui dans ce cas n'est plus sujet, mais dans le langage parlé beaucoup diront *la plupart des hommes sont*, différence entre le français tel qu'il devrait être et tel qu'on le parle!
PP


----------



## s3ct0r3

Laquelle a raison:

"La plupart des Martiniquais *sont* d'orgine africaine."

OU

"La plupart des Martiniquais *est* d'origine africaine."

Je croyais toujours: "La plupart *est* ..."


Je sais qu'en anglais, il faut s'assurer que le verbe et le sujet soient d'accord. Je suis certain que les mêmes regles sont utilisé dans la même manière en français. La raison pour quoi je demande est parce que j'ai lu une phrase dans un livre français, et c'est comment il le dis.

Merci,
Sean


----------



## nils.pra

hello 


Agnès E. said:


> Actually, both are accepted.
> 
> La plupart des gens préfère manger chaud à midi.
> La plupart des gens préfèrent manger chaud à midi.


 
other examples TLFi


----------



## vc74

s3ct0r3 said:


> "La plupart des Martiniquais *est* d'origine africaine."



But the other form is frequently used in spoken language


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir
En fait le verbe s'accorde avec le nom qui est complément de la plupart. Ici "Martiniquais" est au pluriel donc le verbe est au pluriel.

Mais on dirait la plupart du temps est consacrée à l'étude (temps est au singulier).

On pourrait dire que c'est selon si le nom est dénombrable (pluriel) ou pas (singulier).


----------



## vc74

Really?? then just ignore my post

Now that you say it, I always say/write 'la plupart des gens sont...' and not 'la plupart des gens est...'

If both are correct, does it mean that 'la plupart des gens est d'accord avec moi' is correct??


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il semble que la forme "la plupart des xxx est..." soit un peu archaïque, sauf si on veut insister plus sur le groupe que sur les individus.


----------



## sharpy

Just a quick one...

I seem to get conflicting information about this - do you use the singular or the plural after 'la plupart'?

Thanks


----------



## Nash4u

Its the plural that should follow.

La plupart des gens fait cet erreur.


----------



## sharpy

OK, sorry, have to come back to this again as the grammar check on my computer is suggesting something different.

La plupart des routes se s’est trouvée dans les plaines.

The computer is correcting this sentence to: 

La plupart des routes se sont trouvée dans les plaines. 

Meaning that the auxiliary should agree with the plural noun, while the past partciple agrees with 'la plupart'


----------



## Plouf

It should be for this case :

La plupart des gens font cette erreur

La plupart des routes se trouvent dans les plaines.


----------



## Nash4u

Im a bit confused. A discussion thread on the forum suggests that both the forms are equally correct.


----------



## Plouf

Yes nash but i think that the plural is more correct than the singular after "la plupart" because it depends on the context...and the form that you will use...

Hope this helps


----------



## JackD

En principe (dixit Grévisse), quand les sujets sont collectifs (beaucoup, la plupart...), l’accord se fait toujours avec le complément. 

Beaucoup de monde ---> verbe au singulier
Beaucoup de gens ---> verbe au pluriel.

Cette règle s'applique à 'la plupart' qui est _généralement_ suivie d'un complément pluriel, sauf exceptions comme 'la plupart du temps' ou d'autres (que je ne trouve pas ...  )


----------



## ymc

dans orthonet, voici ce qu'ils disent:

la plupart de
a) suivi d'un nom au pluriel; mettre au pluriel le verbe de la phrase; accord avec le nom
* ici, la plupart des magasins sont fermés le lundi
* la plupart des gens se plaignent de la vie chère
*REM*
le nom peut être sous-entendu
* les spectateurs s'ennuient; la plupart s'en vont
b) suivi d'un nom au singulier; mettre le verbe au singulier; accord avec le nom
* la plupart du temps s'est passé (et non passée!) en interminables discussions


----------



## buttermuffin18

Here is the sentence I am trying to write.

_Par contre, la plupart des hommes s’ennuie en faisant du shopping_

If I use la plupart, do I keep hommes in plural. And then is the verb in singular or plural after?


----------



## FranParis

La plupart = la majeur partie =>singular (des hommes).
Then the verb is singular = s'ennuie.


----------



## Employee_atlantum

La plupart des économistes croient/croit ?


----------



## AngeDesMers

Un sujet des archives de ce site porte sur ce sujet, mais je ne peux pas y faire de lien...

La plupart des economistes croient

--

La regle differencie trois cas.

1) La plupart employé seul :
Ex : Quels beaux tableaux! Malheureusement, la plupart* sont*déjà *vendus*.

Dans ce cas, l'accord du verbe se fait au pluriel.


2) La plupart est employé avec un complément :
Ex : La plupart des economistes croient...

Dans ce cas, l'accord se fait avec ce complément.


3) La plupart d'entre nous / la plupart d'entre vous :
Ex : 
- À la réunion, la plupart d’entre nous* ont posé* des questions sur la restructuration. (accord à la 3e personne)
- La plupart d’entre nous* sommes* *partis* à cinq heures et *avons trouvé* *nous-mêmes* notre chemin. (accord possible avec _nous_)

L'accord peut se faire a la troisieme personne du pluriel (pour nous et vous) ou a la deuxieme (pour vous), premiere (pour nous), personne du pluriel.


----------



## LARSAY

Des explications, il n'y en a pas, car c'est inexplicable. En effet, techniquement, le sujet du verbe est _la plupart, _donc le verbe ne devrait pas etre au pluriel. Je me suis toujours demande d'ou venait cette anomalie; du latin?


----------



## a little silly

la plupart de gens a un et quelquefois deux emplois

ou

la plupart de gens ont un...?

ou

est-ce que le verbe 'avoir' est correcte dans ce sens?

Merci!


----------



## sylber

If 'la plupart' means 'the majority of' you can construct with either a singular or a plural form, although it seems to me that a plural form is more frequently used.
Now, I would say: 'la plupart *des *gens ont un et quelquefois deux emplois.


----------



## LARSAY

It is plural, which is illogical because the subject of the verb is _la plupart, _not _les gens. _but.....that's the way it is!


----------



## shoenning

I fully agree with Sylber. Both are correct but the plural form (although grammatically illogical) is more widely used.


----------



## Puckoo

J’ai trouvé cette exemple sur le site Web Wordreference
*most*
_n_
(the greatest number)
la plupart de _loc prép_
Most don't read newspapers, but get their information from the internet.
La plupart des gens ne lisent pas les journaux, et trouvent leurs informations sur Internet.


----------



## Zone

Both are correct. One form (verb in the singular) complies with the grammar ("plupart" is technically a singular word) while the other (verb in the plural) is in accordance with the meaning ("plupart" refers to a multitude of things or people).

Personnally, I'd use the plural form, but that's just out of personal preference.


----------



## Maître Capello

No, this is not just personal preference. The *modern *standard agreement is to agree with the complement of _la plupart de_. Hence nowadays you *have to* say _La plupart des gens *sont* bêtes_ or _La plupart du temps *a* été pass*é* à discuter_.


----------



## Zone

True; I should have mentioned I was referring to the example provided.


----------



## agueda

"La plupart des philosophes a cru dans l’avancement de la raison humaine."

Does "a" here should be "ont" instead? I don't know on which to focus the verb on, "la plupart" or "des philosophes"...

Thanks very much!


----------



## FranParis

La plupart (the majority, not all) *a* cru..

If it was all the philosophers you would say: les philosophes *ont* cru..


----------



## freddkazuo

Hi!
I would say "a" instead of "ont". And, on a pure grammatic point of view, the correct form would be "a" also; "des philosophes" is a noun complement of "la plupart", which is the "real" subject. 
So, concerning your exemple I woud write "a" without any doubt, BUT
recently, for some reasons, nowadays in France you can read or hear "la plupart+ noun + ont". Ex:
"La plupart des gens ont acheté ce type de voiture" or
"La plupart de l'argent a été depens*é* (and not *-ée*) en boisson"
It's a very diffficult problem however. 
Hope that helped.


----------



## geostan

Despite what the above native speakers have said, I would use the plural. It is a rule that la plupart is followed by a plural verb, unless part of the adverb phrase la plupart du temps. In this case, sense wins out over form.

Cheers!


----------



## agueda

Thanks very, very much everyone for the explanations! 
"La plupart + plural verb" is an interesting rule, I think...


----------



## Montaigne

La plupart et bon nombre, quantité, jouent le rôle de pronoms indéfinis pluriels et donc appellent le pluriel.
Le singulier reste d'usage ancien.
(Grevisse: Le bon usage.)


----------



## Baker boi 15

hi there

I am aware that 'de' follows plupart, but after that is where I become stuck:

for example i'm trying to say the majority of the prussiens benefit from the war...

here is my attempt

la plupart de prussiens est profitable de la guerre

not to sure whether it should be sont... est just sounds wrong

merci d'avance

Baker


----------



## blomst

With la plupart you need the verb in plural: La plupart des Preussiens ont profité de la guerre. (sont profitables is not correct, I think)


----------



## Granola

When using la plupart, do you treat it as singular or plural...so la plupart des gens font or la plupart des gens fait?


----------



## swift

Hi!

Look what they say at CNRTL:



> Le verbe ayant pour sujet _la plupart_, suivi ou non d'un compl[ément], s'accorde gén[éralement] par syllepse avec le compl[ément].



They give an exemple:



> *La plupart.* [Réfère à une large collectivité humaine, implicitement circonscrite ou s'étendant à tous les hommes]  Le plus grand nombre. _La plupart sont persuadés que le bonheur est dans la richesse_ (_Ac._ 1935). _L'explosion se fit en 1789. La plupart crurent que la révolution commençoit alors seulement_ (Bonald, _Législ. primit._, t.1, 1802, p.118):



However, "la plupart" may be treated as singular, especially in literature:



> Cependant, l'accord se fait parfois avec _la plupart_ (vieilli, littér.). _La plupart n'avait plus même ni terre, ni abri, plus d'autres dieux domestiques que les aigles des légions_ (Michelet, _Hist. romaine_, t.2, 1831, p.111). _La plupart avait de petits carnets, pour n'oublier personne_ (Zola, _L'OEuvre_, 1886, p.301).


I hope this will be useful.


----------



## jayfiction

J'essaye de traduire en francais: "The majority of inhabitants have not had the chance to use the Internet"

_1) "La plupart des habitants n'ont pas eu la chance d'utiliser Internet"_?
_2) "La plupart des habitants n'a pas eu la chance d'utiliser Internet"?

_Est-ce que c'est le sujet "la plupart" ou "des habitants"?


----------



## juldup

Dans ce genre de cas, on utilise presque toujours le pluriel.  Donc, choix n°1.
Le groupe "La plupart des habitants" est le sujet, et a la valeur d'un pluriel.


----------



## sasmith

Hope someone can help.

I want to say 'the majority of people look for flexible employment, and they demand that the conditions of employment are equitable'.

What I've got is 'La plupart des gens cherche l'emploi flexible, et il(s) demande(nt) que les conditions d'emploi soient équitables'.

The thing I want to check is the il/ils in the second clause. As you can see I've conjugated chercher as 'cherche' in the first clause, as 'la plupart' is singular, but am unsure about the second clause. In English we would say 'they' (plural) but do/can you do the same thing in French ?  In other words, does the 'il' still refer back to 'la plupart', or is it a new, 'they' construction ?

Thank you in advance for any advice.


Simon


----------



## LILOIA

The rule is : Le verbe est au _pluriel_ si le sujet est _beaucoup_, _la plupart_ ou un _adverbe_ _de quantité_ accompagnés _d'un nom complément au pluriel_ (which is the case here) :
So : La plupart des gens cherchent un emploi flexible, et ils demandent que ...


----------



## Bertieballoon

Nash4u writes" It's the plural that should follow", then proceeds with the (correct) singular: "La plupart des gens FAIT cet erreur"...
English popular usage is not always grammatically correct, eg one hears "The majority of voters ARE going to stick with their traditional party " when it should be "IS" to agree with one majority.
Similar usages are perhaps slipping into French.


----------



## cloudrookie

It's not so much that the usages are "slipping into French", rather both languages are quite honestly changing, as all languages do. The speech centres of the brain don't adhere to stuffy old grammatical rules when generating syntactic structures; when speakers of a language come to produce a sentence beginning with "_la plupart des gens_..." or "the majority of people...", the brain *does not* think "aha, 'la plupart' is the grammatical subject of the sentence and the thematic agent of the verb, I must ensure that the verb - when it comes up - agrees in number and gender!". Instead, it interprets the underlying semantic argument - that is, the plurality inherent in the word "majority", expressed quite overtly by the subsequent plural complement - and conjugates the verb accordingly.

*Accordingly*, je dirai, not *correctly* or *incorrectly*. This usage is not a matter of correctness but a matter of sense. 

I will happily agree that both usages are correct, and that - at differing times, in differing contexts - one usage is more prevalent than the other.

Personally, I embrace the (ultimately more logical) change, and employ the plural in almost all scenarios. 

[I apologise if this post comes across as bit too prescriptive vs. descriptive, I just wanted to get my point across!]


----------



## Bertieballoon

I had thought that French was 'une langue surveillée' ! I agree that languages have to change, but my brain is not ready to embrace the grammatically incorrect and a majority is always singular to me!
Thanks for such a detailed response,however.
ps. I also cringe at "less" used with a number rather than a quantity ("less people"....aaagh!)but thankfully this is a French forum! Regards.


----------



## bleurose

according to me i think this might be OK,<< la plupart des gens aiment regarder la télé...>> because here plupart may mean a group of people.so it is plural. this is only a try.


----------



## Bertieballoon

If one wishes to use the plural form of the verb to agree with a plural noun in,for example "most men like..."; " most women prefer.."one can use the French "presque tous les hommes aiment.."; "presque toutes les femmes préfèrent ". I'm still firmly attached to "the majority"/ "la plupart " being singular and therefore requiring the singular form of the verb. Blame my teacher of Latin!!!...but what a marvellous woman....


----------



## jasminion

La plupart des gens est...

just like 

Un de mes amis est...

But it think you can hear both _est _and _sont _in everyday language for the former although it would be unacceptable for the latter.


----------



## Maître Capello

Let me get this straight: *nowadays*, the *only* correct way to say this is using the plural (_la plupart des gens *sont*…_). If you use the singular, people will notice you're  not a native. (The only exception to this is the idiomatic phrase _la plupart *du* temps_…)

According to Grevisse :


> Avec […] _la plupart de_ […] c’est le nom qui suit  ces mots ou syntagmes qui détermine l’accord. […]
> 
> On trouve quelques […] ex. d’accord avec _plupart_ nom féminin singulier ; ce sont des  archaïsmes ou des inadvertances (surtout  quand l’accord se marque exclusivement dans l’écriture).


See also what the Académie française says (bold emphasis mine):


> Cet accord par syllepse est parfois *obligatoire* : après _nombre, la plupart, quantité,_ l’accord se fait avec le  «  pseudo-complément ».


----------

